# '93 Ford Ranger help



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Hi there
To solve your problem, we'll need a little more info

I can only assume that the fan actually blows air (it's just cold)?
Or is the fan not working either?

Did you replace the thermostat because it was only blowing cold air?

Is the engine itself getting warmed up, or is it still cold after 15 minutes or so?
You should be able to tell by lifting the hood
Does the needle on the temp gauge on the dash move into the middle or not move at all?

Any more info on the vehicle, maintenance you've done, how long you've had it, any work you've had done like timing belt...stuff like that, might help


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Could be a clogged heater core, improper coolant mixture, vacuum leak, or something got disconnected in the control panel. Did you flush the coolant when you replaced the thermostat? How long have you had the Ranger and how long has it been without a heater?

It's certainly NOT because you are female, you just haven't gotten to know your vehicle yet. Cars need TLC too and if you treat them right they will take care of you. Feed them and bathe them and buy them nice things...

:yes:


----------



## gotboost (Sep 5, 2008)

More then likely the heater core is blocked,find the two hoses that run into the fire wall on the pass.side,they will right together,bring eng up to temp turn on heater feel the hoses if one is hot and the other cold,then the core is plugged,if not to bad you maybe able to blow it out with compressed air but do with caution...it's got nothing to do with being a girl,understand how the system works and it's easy to fix..Good Luck


----------



## Sharpeone (Oct 29, 2008)

Thanks guys for the insight, I will ( or have a male friend )to check out all things listed and will post on Monday the 3rd my findings.
The fan is okay, and the truck doesn't get warm, only cool air , as for the thermostat I had it replaced because the heater wasn't getting warm, the guage for the water temp never goes to half way but almost and at the last oil change the service tech checked and passed all fluids, so the coolant levels should be within the guidelines or he would have told me, right? Any how, 
Have a great weekend!


----------



## DIYtestdummy (Jan 16, 2008)

Sharpeone said:


> ...the service tech checked and passed all fluids, so the coolant levels should be within the guidelines or he would have told me, right?


Well, not necessarily, especially if it was Jiffy Lube. (I can say that, 'cause I worked and quit there once) 

Flushing the coolant out of the core with air...I don't see that being as effective as running water and mineral solvent through. Simple to connect a length of 5/8" hose to a garden hose connector, then to the core inlet, and a length of hose to the return to a drain bucket. Blast it out with medium to full pressure.


----------



## carolinasled (Nov 7, 2008)

DIYtestdummy said:


> Well, not necessarily, especially if it was Jiffy Lube. (I can say that, 'cause I worked and quit there once)
> 
> Flushing the coolant out of the core with air...I don't see that being as effective as running water and mineral solvent through. Simple to connect a length of 5/8" hose to a garden hose connector, then to the core inlet, and a length of hose to the return to a drain bucket. Blast it out with medium to full pressure.


I agree, Here is the heater core flush adapter I made for $6 at my local hardware store.










Also, Might wanna put your hand on the heater box under your dash, If its warm your heater core might not be bad. Might be a blend door. The blend door will work when you turn the tempature knob. When the blend door is generally broken you will either have the Coldest A/C or the Hottest Heat, No inbetween. If you adjust the tempature knob to half and half do you have full a/c still or will it get alittle warm or not as cold? The blenddoor is notorious on fords for failing. Trust Me...I own a 01.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

I thought when the blend door failed, you were just stuck on defrost. I may be thinking of something else.

Do you see dripping on your passenger side floorboard, or smell anti-freeze? Those would be an indicator of a bad heater core.


----------



## Sharpeone (Oct 29, 2008)

*It's working!*

To All who sent their suggestions and comments, thank you. I had the thermostat changed, still no heat. I then had the heater core flushed and that solved my dilemma, thank you all and have a safe and happy new year!



Sharpeone said:


> Hello All,
> Of course leave it to a female to try and figure out automotive problems,
> Instead of taking my ranger to someone who will take advantage of the situation, I decided to try this first.
> I replaced the thermostat a while back, but, the heater is still not working properly. I do not have heat, BRR! can someone suggest what to do next?
> ...


----------



## Sharpeone (Oct 29, 2008)

*It's working!*

To All who sent their suggestions and comments, thank you. I had the thermostat changed, still not heat. I then had the heater core flushed and that solved my dilemma, thank you all and have a safe and happy new year!


----------

